# cw-9 function with hollow points



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

Will the cw-9 cycle with basic hollowpoint ammunition without any jaming issues? also, will storing aluminum cased ammo in a mag cause the casings to collapse on themselves itself? (denting?)


----------



## Recycooler (Apr 7, 2009)

my CW9 never had a problem with winchester 147 gr jhp,I dont know about the aluminum case thing


----------



## Carolinaxd45 (Aug 29, 2008)

I dont have the cw9 but I have the cw40 and it had problems ejecting some of the cheaper hollowpoints (fedral or winchester) but the gold dots work just fine..


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

berserker336 said:


> Will the cw-9 cycle with basic hollowpoint ammunition without any jaming issues? also, will storing aluminum cased ammo in a mag cause the casings to collapse on themselves itself? (denting?)


There have been reports of some JHP jamming - Suggest you buy a box of the ammo you plan to carry and fire it at the range to be sure. No doubts then

No the casings will not collapse if loaded properly. I use Federal Hydra-Shok 125gr that have the aluminum casings and no issues.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

berserker336 said:


> Will the cw-9 cycle with basic hollowpoint ammunition without any jaming issues?


I would shoot at least a couple hundred cheap FMJ's through it, before even trying a JHP. That's how many rounds Kahr says it takes ti break the gun in.

I have done this with three different Kahrs and every one has shot hollow point ammo just fine.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I know of two friends who have CW9's. One runs Hornady XTP's, the other uses Cor-Bon. Both run just fine. I can also tell you that my PM9 does not run with Remington Golden Sabre +P's, so it's possible that your CW might not run well with HP rounds that have a slightly longer OAL.

As for aluminum - no company as good as CCI is going to market a cartridge that would collapse.


----------



## berserker336 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Breaking in the gun with hollow points makes sense now that I think about it. The wear patterns would be diffirent because of a different bullet contour. I read somewhere that the aluminum cased blasers where not meant for long term storage because of alleged "collapsing". I usually like to keep a mag loaded "just in case" so I thought Id better ask. thanks again!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

berserker336 said:


> Thanks for the replies. Breaking in the gun with hollow points makes sense now that I think about it. The wear patterns would be diffirent because of a different bullet contour. I read somewhere that the aluminum cased blasers where not meant for long term storage because of alleged "collapsing". I usually like to keep a mag loaded "just in case" so I thought Id better ask. thanks again!


NP

Actually aluminium is much more rigid than brass. For instance bicycles made of aluminum are used to reduce the flex that steel is capable of. Carbon fiber is even more rigid than aluminum but I don't believe they will be using that for casings in the near future.:mrgreen:

For this reason aluminum is a one fire casing. It cannot stand up to the rigors of reloading.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

berserker336 said:


> Breaking in the gun with hollow points makes sense now that I think about it. The wear patterns would be diffirent because of a different bullet contour.


I'm not sure what 'wear patterns' you are referring to.

In an auto-loading pistol, about the only place the bullet contacts anything (during the feeding operation) is on the feed ramp, and maybe at the mouth of the chamber. If these areas have been left a little bit rough, from the factory, the friction caused by feeding a round will eventually 'buff' the metal it contacts a bit, I suppose.

But, if the gun doesn't 'like' hollow points, I can tell you from experience that continuing to try to shoot them, anyway, to make the gun 'like' them, is a painful and expensive process. It doesn't work, anyway, unless just happen upon some JHP ammo with a cartridge length and bullet shape that happens to work.

If the gun 'likes' FMJ ammo, use that for the break-in period, and if it still doesn't like JHP's after that, let the factory or an experienced gunsmith buff the feed ramp and chamber areas that are causing the problem.


----------



## Murdoch (Aug 20, 2007)

So far, mine eats anything I feed it.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

It makes no difference to you or your gun what other guns feed. Each gun should be function tested with the ammo you choose for SD. As others have said, for cost savings, break in your Kahr with a couple hundred FMJ's. Then run as many SD rounds through it as you can afford to function test it.



SaltyDog said:


> ... I use Federal Hydra-Shok 125gr that have the aluminum casings and no issues.


I've never seen or heard of aluminum cased Hydra-Shoks. I think what you have is a brass case that has been nickle coated.


----------

